# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الفرق بين الحليب واللبن في اللغة

## أبوعلي العنزي

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد فرق بين الحليب واللبن في اللغة؟ 
وهل ورد ذكر الحليب في اي حديث؟؟

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

حسب علمي القاصر :

الحليب (فعيل ) بمعنى مفعول : أي محلوب .

واللبن هو ذاته ما يسميه أهل عصرنا : الحليب .

وصار اللبن في عرف المعاصرين : اللبن الخاثر .. أي مرحلة بعد الحليب .

وجاء ذكر الحليب في شعر أحدهم :
إذا شاب الغراب أتيت أهلي    وصار القار كاللبن الحليب 
وصار البر مرتع كل حوت       وصار البحر مرتع كل ذيب 

ولا أدري هل ذكر هذين البيتين الجاحظ في البيان والتبيين ؟! أرجو إفادة الإخوة

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

الأصل في "الحليب" أنه صفة للبن، وهي فَعِيل بمعنى مَفْعُول، وترى ذلك في العبارات الآتية المأخوذة نصًّا من المعاجم:
1- والخَصِيفُ : اللَّبَنُ الحَلِيبُ يُصَبّ عليه الرّائِبُ
2- يقال : نَبَجْتُ اللَّبَنَ الحَليبَ : إِذا جَدَحْتَه بعُودٍ في طَرَفِه شِبْهُ فَلْكَةٍ حتى يُكَرْفِئ ويَصير ثُمالاً فيُؤكَل به التَّمْرُ يُجْتَحف اجْتِحافاً .
3- الصَّديع : اللبَنُ الحَليبُ وَضَعْتَه فَبَرَدَ فَعَلَتْهُ الدُّوَايَة 
4- مُوَقَّفَةُ القَوادِمِ والذُّنابَي ... كأَنَّ سَراتَها الَّلبَنُ الحَلِيبُ
5- *وقال أَبو عُبَيْدٍ : إِذا صُبَّ لَبَنٌ* *حَلِيب**ٌ على لَبَنٍ حَقِينٍ فهو المُرِضَّةُ والمُرْتَثِئَةُ*
*ثم شاع استعمال "الْحَلِيب" لقصد اللبن قبل أن يعالج، كما في العبارات الآتية:*
*والحَلََبُ مُحَرَّكَةً* *والحَلِيب**ُ : اللَّبَنُ المَحْلُوبُ*
*وقيل الحَلََبُ المحلوب من اللَّبن،* *والحَلِيب**ُ مَا لم يَتَغَيَّر طعْمه*
أما عن البيتين من الشعر فلم يرد إلاّ أولهما في بعض الكتب كـ"حياة الحيوان الكبرى" للدميري، في ترجمة الغراب 
*والله أعلم*

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

تتمة للمشاركة السابقة
فاتني أن أذكر ما يلي:
- ثم تطور استعمال "اللبَن" دلاليا في بعض البلاد العربية كالمغرب والسعودية، فأصبح يقصد به الحليب المخيض المنزوع الزبد
- لم ترد كلمة "الحليب" في 83 من متون الحديث في " المكتبة الشاملة"، بينما وردت فيها كلمة "اللبن" 1147 مرة بالتعريف، و 894 مرة بالتنكير.

----------


## ابـوالـبـراء

قال تعالى(وَإِنَّ لَكُمْ فِي الأَنْعَامِ لَعِبْرَةً نُّسْقِيكُم مِّمَّا فِي بُطُونِهِ مِن بَيْنِ فَرْثٍ وَدَمٍ لَّبَناً خَالِصاً سَآئِغاً لِلشَّارِبِينَ )النحل66

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

أحسن الله اليكم
ألم يرد حلاب ناقة بالكسر؟؟

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

وأحسن الله إليكم
لم ترد في المصادر التي ذكرتها عبارة "حِلاب ناقة"، ولكن ورد فيها لفظ "حِلاب" ضمن عبارات أخرى هذه بعضها:
حِلَابٌ فِيهِ حَيْسٌ  .../ قُرِّبَ إليه حِلاب .../ حتى شرب حِلاب سبع شياهٍ.../ كَانَ يَغْتَسِلُ فِى حِلاَبٍ قَدْرَ هَذَا... /قرب إليه حِلاب فيه لبن..../ بعث إليه  يوم عرفة حِلاب لبن.../ فَرَاحَتْ عَلَيْهِ تِلْكَ الْبَقَرَةُ فَإِذَا حِلَابُهَا مِقْدَارُ حِلَابِ ثَلَاثِينَ بَقَرَةً.../ يغتسل من حِلاب.../ أعطاها حِلاب أربعين وسقا من تمر
وفي لسان العرب:
والمِحْلَب، بالكسر والحِلابُ: الإناءُ الذي يُحْلَبُ فيه اللبَنُ؛ قال:
صَاحِ، هَلْ رَيْتَ، أَوّ سَمِعْتَ بِراعٍ         رَدَّ في الضَّرْعِ ما قَرَا في الحِلابِ؟ويُروى: في العِلابِ؛ وجمعه المَحَالِبُ. وفي الحديث: فَإن رَضِيَ حِلابَها أَمسَكَها. الحِلابُ: اللَّبَنُ الذي تحْلُبُه. وفي الحديث: كان إذا اغْتَسَل دَعَا بِشْيءٍ مثلِ الحِلابِ، فأَخَذَ بكَفِّه، فَبَدَأَ بشِقِّ رَأْسِهِ الأَيمَنِ، ثم الأَيْسَرِ؛ ... وأَما مسلم فجمعَ الأَحادِيثَ الوارِدَة في هذا المَعْنى، في موضِعٍ واحدٍ، وهذا الحديث منها. قال: وذلك من فِعْلِهِ يدُلُّك على أَنه أَراد الآنِيَة والمقادِيرَ.

----------


## أبوعلي العنزي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ محمد

----------

